# Summer hat you wear, I wear a southern Chinese hat were it's very warm



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

How do I look, I really like this new hat!!!

:tiphat:


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

Mine fine hat be foldable and wet-able with a short brim all-around . Since it's getting quite old , I've made repairs on it and while doing that in a jolly mood also spooted it with glow-in-the-dark paint .


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Here is me and Mrs. Manx with my summer chapeau.


----------

